# Beggingers tuition **UPDATED**



## jonnie5

Location in Dunbarton

Unit 24 The Old Bond,
45 - 50 CastleGreen Street,
Dumbarton,
Scotland,
G82 1JD,

Date Sunday 20th Jan 2008

*Starting at 10am*

People that cannot make this date please pm me and I can ammend the list, and let the reserve people have a chance. Many thanks

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 Any date bar 26th
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd any date
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 - 26th, 27th, 19th or 20th
8)Big T
9) FlyingfocRS - 12th or 13th
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list

1)Keevster
2)Dubbedup
3)Jimex01 - date permitting
4)Steelej - Any date
6)GateKiller
5)Altered Carbon - any date


----------



## GateKiller

Cool, I've added it to my diary. Hope I can make the attendee list 

GK


----------



## illeagalhunter

Oh good my UDM has just arrived today


----------



## Dave KG

20th is good for me.


----------



## Paulo

_20th is good for me and I'll bring along my Megs G220, so that people can have a look....

Hopefully, someone will also show me how to get the best out of it _


----------



## jonnie5

Flying focus has pulled out so Keevster moves up

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd 
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T
9) Keevster
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list


1)Dubbedup
2)Jimex01 - date permitting
3)Steelej - Any date
4)GateKiller
5)Altered Carbon - any date


----------



## Dave KG

Paulo said:


> _20th is good for me and I'll bring along my Megs G220, so that people can have a look....
> 
> Hopefully, someone will also show me how to get the best out of it _


Oooh, something new for me to have a shot of!


----------



## jonnie5

Dave KG said:


> Oooh, something new for me to have a shot of!


TBH Thats what I have really being looking into. You'll have to give us your thoughts :buffer:


----------



## keevster

Oh superb guys , got my machine now, pads, polish, the works, really looking forward to seeing this thing in action, within the right hands, woo hoo,lol

1) Dave KG
2) jonnie5 
3)Paulo
4)14N-FR
5)Todd 
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T
9) Keevster
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list


1)Dubbedup
2)Jimex01 - date permitting
3)Steelej - Any date
4)GateKiller
5)Altered Carbon - any date



Paul:thumb:


----------



## jonnie5

Right guys. Now I have some time, I'm just about to pm people confirming if they can attend.

1)Dave KG - Confirmed
2)jonnie5 - Confirmed
3)Paulo - Confirmed
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd 
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list


1)Dubbedup
2)Jimex01 - date permitting
3)Steelej - Any date
4)GateKiller
5)Altered Carbon - any date


----------



## todd

Wow, how many posts do I have to say yes in


----------



## jonnie5

todd said:


> Wow, how many posts do I have to say yes in


Last one got a bit messed up.

1)Dave KG - Confirmed
2)jonnie5 - Confirmed
3)Paulo - Confirmed
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd - Confirmed
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 
8)Big T
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list

1)Dubbedup
2)Jimex01 - date permitting
3)Steelej - Any date
4)GateKiller
5)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## Big T

Sorry guys gonna have to pull out, it's almost a 9 hour round trip for me according to the rac( Kinda mad time for about 350 miles, but thats just a bit too much).

If there is anything closer to home in the future give me a shout please.

T


----------



## smiddyboy1

1)Dave KG - Confirmed
2)jonnie5 - Confirmed
3)Paulo - Confirmed
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd - Confirmed
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8)Big T
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list


1)Dubbedup
2)Jimex01 - date permitting
3)Steelej - Any date
4)GateKiller
5)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## jonnie5

Big T said:


> Sorry guys gonna have to pull out, it's almost a 9 hour round trip for me according to the rac( Kinda mad time for about 350 miles, but thats just a bit too much).
> 
> If there is anything closer to home in the future give me a shout please.
> 
> T


Thanks for letting us know

1)Dave KG - Confirmed
2)jonnie5 - Confirmed
3)Paulo - Confirmed
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd - Confirmed
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8)Dubbedup
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10)Bill -
11) Jaseb77,
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy,
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list

1)Jimex01 - date permitting
2)Steelej - Any date
3)GateKiller
4)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## Silva1

damm i have game on the 20th


----------



## jaseb77

confirmed yes, i will attend:wave:


----------



## Dave KG

jaseb77 said:


> confirmed yes, i will attend:wave:


Excellent, another S60 around


----------



## Eazy

im good to go!def lookin forward it


----------



## BILL

confirmed ! im good to go also :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5

Dave KG said:


> Excellent, another S60 around


I know your a dab hand at these sort of things Dave but theres a few people wondering whats actually planned for the day. If you would care to enlighten us all please

1)Dave KG - Confirmed
2)jonnie5 - Confirmed
3)Paulo - Confirmed
4)14N-FR 
5)Todd - Confirmed
6)Mazda7
7)Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8)Dubbedup
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10)Bill - Confirmed
11) Jaseb77 - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14)favbypav
15)Andy R

Reserve list

1)Jimex01 - date permitting
2)Steelej - Any date
3)GateKiller
4)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## jonnie5

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) 14N-FR 
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Jaseb77 - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R

Reserve list



1)Jimex01 - date permitting
2)Steelej - Any date
3)GateKiller
4)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## jonnie5

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) 14N-FR 
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Jaseb77 - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R

Reserve list



1)Jimex01 - date permitting
2)Steelej - Any date
3)GateKiller
4)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## Dave KG

The day can take any form you would like really. We need a demo car to use to show machine polishing demonstrations on, this could be someone who is coming along who already has a machine polisher - the reason being that on a demo day, its likely that only the bonnet and a couple of wings on a car get polished so its ideal if the owner of the demo car has a polisher so they can complete the detail at a later date.

On the day, what time is kick off?

I'd say we could have a claying demonstration first off for those who have never seen claying before or have any queries about claying, this could be done on the bonnet of the car and this would prep it for the machine polishing demos.

Following that, as many people are getting the new Meguiars DA (or UDM/PC), I'd suggest going for a DA demo with the PC and the Megs G220 (if someone can bring one along) on the bonnet - start off with a demo of the tool and what its capable off with a polish from say Menzerna or Meguiars (the two ranges I have), and then a hands on demo of the tools... Ideal if you've just bought/been given/are considering one of the DAs just to see what they are capable of and how to get the best from them.

If there's enough interest, then a rotary demo could be done on the day also to show folks what can be achieved with the rotary polisher and how it differs from the DA - as its beginners tuition though, I'd guess the day would focus more around the DA polishers that are more geared to enthusiast detailers who are planning only to detail there own cars.

A demo of paint cleansers and wax can also be done, and a comparison of a "cheap" wax such as Victoria with a more expensive wax such as Z Concours can also be done as well if folks are interested in seeing the differences between these two waxes on well prepped paintwork - if indeed there is a difference, I'd leave that up to you to decide, and decide which waxes you'd like to see (I dont personally own Vintage though, so that would be out unless someone else has it!).


----------



## jonnie5

Thanks Dave. I would now ask Andy how long we can have the venue for. I would recon from about 10-11am to Afternoon about say 3pm would be fine. I'm more than fine with my car being used as a demo as my DA is in the post. I too will be wanting to get the know how of the Menzerna products. But I can split it with someone to let another person get a shot.


----------



## DubbedUP

Dave KG said:


> The day can take any form you would like really. We need a demo car to use to show machine polishing demonstrations on, this could be someone who is coming along who already has a machine polisher - the reason being that on a demo day, its likely that only the bonnet and a couple of wings on a car get polished so its ideal if the owner of the demo car has a polisher so they can complete the detail at a later date.
> 
> On the day, what time is kick off?
> 
> I'd say we could have a claying demonstration first off for those who have never seen claying before or have any queries about claying, this could be done on the bonnet of the car and this would prep it for the machine polishing demos.
> 
> Following that, as many people are getting the new Meguiars DA (or UDM/PC), I'd suggest going for a DA demo with the PC and the Megs G220 (if someone can bring one along) on the bonnet - start off with a demo of the tool and what its capable off with a polish from say Menzerna or Meguiars (the two ranges I have), and then a hands on demo of the tools... Ideal if you've just bought/been given/are considering one of the DAs just to see what they are capable of and how to get the best from them.
> 
> If there's enough interest, then a rotary demo could be done on the day also to show folks what can be achieved with the rotary polisher and how it differs from the DA - as its beginners tuition though, I'd guess the day would focus more around the DA polishers that are more geared to enthusiast detailers who are planning only to detail there own cars.
> 
> A demo of paint cleansers and wax can also be done, and a comparison of a "cheap" wax such as Victoria with a more expensive wax such as Z Concours can also be done as well if folks are interested in seeing the differences between these two waxes on well prepped paintwork - if indeed there is a difference, I'd leave that up to you to decide, and decide which waxes you'd like to see (I dont personally own Vintage though, so that would be out unless someone else has it!).


Dave,

I could bring along my Audi S2..

Paint has not been touched for years full of swirls and minor scratches..

I have a PC and Rotary polisher and some Poorboys polishes...

Cheers

Stevie


----------



## jonnie5

Dubbedup said:


> Dave,
> 
> I could bring along my Audi S2..
> 
> Paint has not been touched for years full of swirls and minor scratches..
> 
> I have a PC and Rotary polisher and some Poorboys polishes...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stevie


Sounds like starting off with a more complicated job (Audi paint) make the rest of the Hondas people feel like there gods when they first try it. lol


----------



## 14N-FR

I am sorry guys I cant make the 20th. I start my final year uni exams on the 14th and they run on till the 24th.

Hope you have a successful day and fingers crossed there will be another session I can attend in the future.


----------



## jonnie5

14N-FR said:


> I am sorry guys I cant make the 20th. I start my final year uni exams on the 14th and they run on till the 24th.
> 
> Hope you have a successful day and fingers crossed there will be another session I can attend in the future.


Thanks for letting us know

I'll pm Jimex01

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Jaseb77 - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R

Reserve list

1)Steelej - Any date
2)GateKiller
3)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## DubbedUP

jonnie5 said:


> Sounds like starting off with a more complicated job (Audi paint) make the rest of the Hondas people feel like there gods when they first try it. lol


You are not kidding mate.

14 year old Audi estate, started life as directors car, so you know it's been through every swirlomatic in the midlands...

Some weird scratches as well, they look like someone has tried to scratch something off the paint with the end of a nail...


----------



## Eazy

if theres time,any chance of rolling our own cars in so we can polish our car under daves supervision so we know if our technique is correct n what improvements can be made


----------



## jonnie5

Eazy said:


> if theres time,any chance of rolling our own cars in so we can polish our car under daves supervision so we know if our technique is correct n what improvements can be made


Yes I hope to a least get everyone a feel for the machine and working times.:thumb:


----------



## Sav

Just as long as you all post what you’ve learned out of the day……wee nuggets like that help the rest out. Thinking about getting a megs machine myself so interested on how you get on with it at the meet.


----------



## .Martin

If anyone has a video camera I'm sure tapes of the demos would be nice for the people who can't make it!


----------



## Sav

Remember way back before I even started washing my car the right way….I Just used to hit the car with AG shampoo in an bucket and sponge and went for it…..

But I watched a Video clip off here I’m sure it was of a guy in the states washing with two buckets on a Mini and it was great, I’d love one with a Meg’s machine. Reading is great like the hints on bliss but seeing is better you get a feel for it.


----------



## Paulo

_Hi all,

I'll be bringing along my Megs G220 and some Menz products that I have also purchased, so would me more than willing to have my car used for some demo's. And "DaveKG" you are more than welcome to try out the G220 and also possibly give me a few pointers on my car care, thanks in anticipation....

P.S. If anyone is driving is unsure how to get there drop me a PM as I'm fairly local and wouldn't mind having people follow me down there....

Cheers and looking forward to it......

Paul _


----------



## BILL

Paulo said:


> _Hi all,
> 
> P.S. If anyone is driving is unsure how to get there drop me a PM as I'm fairly local and wouldn't mind having people follow me down there....
> 
> Cheers and looking forward to it......
> 
> Paul _


im pretty sure where it is but im up for a wee convoy :wave:


----------



## cheesy

Added myself to the list-

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Jaseb77 - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R
16) Cheesy

Reserve list



1)Steelej - Any date
2)GateKiller
3)Altered Carbon - any dat


----------



## smiddyboy1

Sorry Mate but theres a limit of 15 attendees for the day-
You've been added to the reserve list:

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Jaseb77 - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R


Reserve list



1)Steelej - Any date
2)GateKiller
3)Altered Carbon - any dat
4)Cheesy


----------



## andyboygsi

looking good, ill be down the night before tidying up lucky me

i am hoping that scotts vw golf black mk4 and my phase 2 vectra gsi silver as primary demo vehicles.

however i am sure there will be time for most folk to get a go on their cars.

hoping for a nice day guys so we can get some work done.

mind and bring your pennys for some sweets and we may be able to provide hot food

also rememember theres unlimited tea and coffee so long as you make a donation


----------



## Dave KG

As Diane is over during this time, I'll hopefully have a healthy supply of home baked cookies to bring along too...  I'm good at baking when I'm shown what to do! :lol:


----------



## Silva1

i hope my brother can pinch a few of your homemade biscuits for me


----------



## jonnie5

andyboygsi said:


> looking good, ill be down the night before tidying up lucky me
> 
> i am hoping that scotts vw golf black mk4 and my phase 2 vectra gsi silver as primary demo vehicles.
> 
> however i am sure there will be time for most folk to get a go on their cars.
> 
> hoping for a nice day guys so we can get some work done.
> 
> mind and bring your pennys for some sweets and we may be able to provide hot food
> 
> also rememember theres unlimited tea and coffee so long as you make a donation


Nice one top bloke. I'll give you and Dave a we call in the next week or so.:wave:


----------



## jonnie5

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Jaseb77 - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R


Reserve list



1)Steelej - Any date
2)GateKiller
3)Altered Carbon - any dat
4)Cheesy


----------



## todd

May be a daft question but are we allowed to bring company or is it strictly those that appear in the list?


----------



## Dave KG

todd said:


> May be a daft question but are we allowed to bring company or is it strictly those that appear in the list?


I hope so, as my girlfriend flies in from America on 18th, she's been away for a month, so was planning on bringing her along to see what these detailing meets she keeps hearing about are all about...


----------



## andyboygsi

i am ok with a friend so ling as they dont get in the way but i dont want folk bringing their whole family along


----------



## todd

andyboygsi said:


> i am ok with a friend so ling as they dont get in the way but i dont want folk bringing their whole family along


My Grandpa is really interested though and Uncle Bob plays a mean banjo and my auntie mary was going to cook a stroganoff


----------



## smiddyboy1

todd said:


> My Grandpa is really interested though and Uncle Bob plays a mean banjo and my auntie mary was going to cook a stroganoff


Just bring your auntie then :lol: oh and a huge pot!!! :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

todd said:


> My Grandpa is really interested though and Uncle Bob plays a mean banjo and my auntie mary was going to cook a stroganoff


so long as she hot lol


----------



## todd

andyboygsi said:


> so long as she hot lol


I'm sure you 2 will get along just fine :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi

my kinda women


----------



## jonnie5

Another pull out so another bump up for Steelej
1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R


Reserve list




1)GateKiller
2)Altered Carbon - any date
3)Cheesy


----------



## Paulo

_Bill,

Just noticed your reply, sorry

We could meet up half an hour prior to the meet if you want, let me know your route etc. and we can arrange a suitable meeting point....

And if anyone else wants to join in, you are all more than welcome....._


----------



## e60mad

Fully appreciate it's way too late to be adding to the list now and there's no chance of making it off the reserves list for this one. Putting it on just in case...and maybe for consideration for the next again meet. Mind you, I'd just be coming for the cakes that Dave brings (seen a couple of his kitchen creations over the last month or so since joining the site, as Gaz would say, mmmmm!) 
Can someone please video the claying session if you do it? I can't seem to find one on here and I think it would be a great addition to the site (as would all the info from the meet I'm sure!).

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R

Reserve list

1)GateKiller
2)Altered Carbon - any date
3)Cheesy
4)e60mad

Have a good one chaps. Looking forward to the photies! :buffer:


----------



## Audio Advice

*Possible snow in maybe??*

Just icase there is a sudden 'snow in' here and there then I'll maKe a WILD outside bet on adding my name. Only just noticed this thread and would love to know if I'm doing things correctly. Anyhoo worth a shot I suppose :wall:

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav
15) Andy R

Reserve list

1)GateKiller
2)Altered Carbon - any date
3)Cheesy
4)e60mad
5) Iain S


----------



## andyboygsi

people always pull out mate so its worth putting your nom de plume up

for those on reserve im sure we will be having more days so you will get your turn

i would suggest that those on the reserve should get first digs at the next day


----------



## e60mad

I second that :thumb:


----------



## smiddyboy1

Paulo said:


> _Bill,
> 
> Just noticed your reply, sorry
> 
> We could meet up half an hour prior to the meet if you want, let me know your route etc. and we can arrange a suitable meeting point....
> 
> And if anyone else wants to join in, you are all more than welcome....._


Im up for it too, I'll be leaving from the east end of Glasgow, so I can meet up with people coming from the M74, M8, M80 and head down to wherever were meeting before the 'Meet'.


----------



## Dave KG

For those on the reserve list, as this is proving popular, I will be looking to organise a similar even again soon to cover the basics. And if there's interest, perhaps a wee workshop for the experienced detailers to share some hints and tips too


----------



## spitfire

I think you may have hit upon something there Dave as I for one don't know where I'd sit. I'm a beginner with the rotory certainly but I've been using a PC for about a year now and whilst I don't consider myself an expert with that either I'm not a beginner with it I don't think. For demos like this maybe it would be good to label them for beginner, intermediate or expert with maybe some targets to acheive for progression to the next level.
Forgive me if this doesn't make sense. I'm just rambling and thinking out loud.:wall:


----------



## jonnie5

I have pm those again that haven't confirmed just to try and get 100% on the list. I'll give it till Sunday and if there is no reply then I have to pull up moe people from the reserve list. Make sure we get 15 people on the day, and not left with people not turning up on the day.

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7 - *PM AWAITING*
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej - *PM AWAITING*
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav - *PM AWAITING*
15) Andy R - *PM AWAITING*

Reserve list

1)GateKiller
2)Altered Carbon - any date
3)Cheesy
4)e60mad
5)Iain S


----------



## e60mad

spitfire said:


> ..label them for beginner, intermediate or expert with maybe some targets to acheive for progression to the next level.
> ...


Sounds too much like an annual performance review at work to me :thumb:, but I know what you're getting at. At least here its something I'd actually want to better myself at


----------



## GateKiller

Gonna have to remove myself from the Reserve list because at such late notice I wouldn't be able to arrange accommodation and time of work etc.

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7 - *PM AWAITING*
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej - *PM AWAITING*
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav - *PM AWAITING*
15) Andy R - *PM AWAITING*

Reserve list

1)Altered Carbon - any date
2)Cheesy
3)e60mad
4)Iain S


----------



## andyboygsi

Dave KG said:


> For those on the reserve list, as this is proving popular, I will be looking to organise a similar even again soon to cover the basics. And if there's interest, perhaps a wee workshop for the experienced detailers to share some hints and tips too


i second this, if we did it more often it would give us the opportunity to not only learn but for thise who lend their cars for demo purposes it would give them a head start.

do we know how many members on here have premises in scotland?

im going to post a new thread asking for people who have suitabke premises in scotland


----------



## jonnie5

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7 - PM AWAITING
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej - PM AWAITING
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav - PM AWAITING
15) Andy R - Confirmed

Reserve list

1)Altered Carbon - any date
2)Cheesy
3)e60mad
4)Iain S


----------



## jonnie5

Anyone know any of these 3 gents? I'm going to pm them again and if I get no reply again I shall have to give the people on reserve a shout.Its seams unfair but we dont want anyone missing out.

favbypav, Steelej, Mazda7 please contact me a.s.a.p

I have pm'd them again. I'll give them another day to reply as this is the second time, I have tried, giving them more than a week to reply. If anyone knows the, please let me know whats happening.


1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7 - PM AWAITING
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej - PM AWAITING
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav - PM AWAITING
15) Andy R - Confirmed

Reserve list

1)Altered Carbon - any date
2)Cheesy
3)e60mad
4)Iain S


----------



## jonnie5

*STARTING AT 10AM*

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) Mazda7 - PM AWAITING
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej - PM AWAITING
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav - PM AWAITING
15) Andy R - Confirmed

Reserve list

1)Altered Carbon - any date
2)Cheesy
3)e60mad
4)Iain S


----------



## Silva1

is there a finshing time ....? lol


----------



## jonnie5

Silva1 said:


> is there a finshing time ....? lol


We have the place all day so whenever Dave decides he's had enough or we think that we need to go home and get fed


----------



## illeagalhunter

Lets hope he had a big brekkie lol


----------



## andyboygsi

could someone if possible please bring a marquee if they have one, its not essential but would be good


----------



## todd

Sorry guys but going to have to pull out from this 

Have a great day.


----------



## jonnie5

STARTING AT 10AM


1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon 
6) Mazda7 - PM AWAITING
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej - PM AWAITING
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav - PM AWAITING
15) Andy R - Confirmed

Reserve list


1)Cheesy
2)e60mad
3)Iain S


----------



## jonnie5

todd said:


> Sorry guys but going to have to pull out from this
> 
> Have a great day.


Thanks for letting us know:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Who's begginger?
and is he really ginger?


----------



## jonnie5

RoverIain said:


> Who's begginger?
> and is he really ginger?


I noticed this after I posted the thread, but you cant edit the title


----------



## PugIain

lol its ok im only being sarcie!


----------



## e60mad

Is the situation still:
*STARTING AT 10AM*

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Todd - Confirmed
6) *Mazda7 - PM AWAITING*
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) *Steelej - PM AWAITING*
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) *favbypav - PM AWAITING*
15) Andy R - Confirmed

Reserve list

1)Altered Carbon - any date
2)Cheesy
3)e60mad
4)Iain S

And cut off for replies is midnight tonight?


----------



## jonnie5

Yes its all go for 10am on Sunday. I will pm you tonight. Looks like you might have a place e60mad. I'll sort out things tonight


STARTING AT 10AM


1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon 
6) Mazda7 - PM AWAITING
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) Steelej - PM AWAITING
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) favbypav - PM AWAITING
15) Andy R - Confirmed

Reserve list


1)Cheesy
2)e60mad
3)Iain S


----------



## e60mad

thanks


----------



## jonnie5

As a joint decision Dave and myself think its only fair that we offer the people in reserve the places that people have not confirmed.

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon pm'd again
6) Cheesy pm'd
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) e60mad pm'd
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) Iain S pm'd
15) Andy R - Confirmed

Reserve list


1)
2)
3)


----------



## Audio Advice

*Confirmed*

I'm deffo in gents

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon pm'd again
6) Cheesy pm'd
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) e60mad pm'd
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) Iain S - Confirmed
15) Andy R - Confirmed


----------



## jonnie5

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon pm'd again
6) Cheesy pm'd
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) e60mad - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) Iain S - Confirmed
15) Andy R - Confirmed


----------



## spitfire

Have a great day guy's would love to have come along but unfortunately I have to work


----------



## jonnie5

Altered carbon might not be able to attend so his place could be taken if we get another reserve place.

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 
6) Cheesy pm'd
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Keevster - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) e60mad - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) Iain S - Confirmed
15) Andy R - Confirmed


----------



## keevster

Guys, i have to pull out of this, i am raging, but there is nowt else i can do. Have had some personal issues of late, that need attended too.
So i will take myself off the list, someone can move in.



1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 
6) Cheesy pm'd
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) 
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) e60mad - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) Iain S - Confirmed
15) Andy R - Confirmed



Paul


----------



## jonnie5

Cheers. 

1) Dave KG - Confirmed
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed
3) Paulo - Confirmed
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 
6) Cheesy pm'd
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed
9) Andy R - Confirmed
10) Bill - Confirmed
11) e60mad - Confirmed
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed
13) Eazy - Confirmed
14) Iain S - Confirmed
15)


----------



## Silva1

shame i will be in perth on this date

hope everyone enjoys themselves and have a great day out

_can someone do a quick review on dave kg's baking after the meet :lol:_


----------



## e60mad

Hope the rain stays off for this !!!
so we are starting at 10am, is there a plan for the day?


----------



## DubbedUP

Should we all wear name tags with our real names and forum names??


----------



## e60mad

how about adding:
(Name, Car details)
1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, ?)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paulo, ?)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (?, ?)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, ?)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15)


----------



## jonnie5

(Name, Car details)
1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paulo, ?)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (?, ?)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, ?)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15)


----------



## smiddyboy1

(Name, Car details)
1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paulo, ?)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, ?)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15)


----------



## Paulo

1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paul - Mazda RX8 Winning Blue)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, ?)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Paulo

_Hi,

Just a quick question, I was going to wash my car on Saturday and garage over-night before driving to the meet on Sunday. Should I clay the car before coming down on Sunday, or will a blast with SSF and proper wash suffice?

I'm wanting to have a go with my new Megs G220, so want the paint to be ready for machine polishing. I'll be bringing various pads and Menz products to use on the car........

P.S. Anyone want to meet up around 9.30 ish to drive down in convoy, was thinking of somewhere on the A82 Gt Western Road??_


----------



## smiddyboy1

Paulo said:


> _Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question, I was going to wash my car on Saturday and garage over-night before driving to the meet on Sunday. Should I clay the car before coming down on Sunday, or will a blast with SSF and proper wash suffice?
> 
> I'm wanting to have a go with my new Megs G220, so want the paint to be ready for machine polishing. I'll be bringing various pads and Menz products to use on the car........
> 
> P.S. Anyone want to meet up around 9.30 ish to drive down in convoy, was thinking of somewhere on the A82 Gt Western Road??_


Hi Paulo, 
I said on an earlier page that i was coming from the east end so i could have met up with some of the guys who are travelling from the M74, M80 & M8, so whether or not anyone gets back to me i could tie up with you..... say the 1st layby after the erskine bridge (A82), its quite a large one so a fair few could meet there for a few mins before heading down???


----------



## e60mad

1st layby after erskine bridge sounds good to me, 9:30 or is that a bit early?
If I get my CG buff and swirl remover, I'll bring that along (think its at the post office so I'll go and collect tomorrow). Unless it stays dry tomorrow, my car will be in a bit of a state, but I'm not looking to get anything done to it. I can bring some clay along if someone could demo how to use it?


----------



## e60mad

1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paul - Mazda RX8 Winning Blue)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, ?)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15) *spare slot, anyone else want to come along?*


----------



## jonnie5

e60mad said:


> 1st layby after erskine bridge sounds good to me, 9:30 or is that a bit early?
> If I get my CG buff and swirl remover, I'll bring that along (think its at the post office so I'll go and collect tomorrow). Unless it stays dry tomorrow, my car will be in a bit of a state, but I'm not looking to get anything done to it. I can bring some clay along if someone could demo how to use it?


That sounds good. I'll try get there as well. As for washing cars, I'm coming from Fife and I work Satuarday till 5pm. I will try and get away early and give the car a wash but depending on the weather I'll be traveling 50+ miles to get there so my car is going to be dirty especially if I cant get it washed tommorrow.
We will most likely get at least one panel done each maybe more but I would suggest we could use the facilities there (tbm) and then just clay the panel that you'll be working on. 
See you peeps soon.

Cheers Jonnie:thumb:


----------



## BILL

1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paul - Mazda RX8 Winning Blue)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, Carbon Black e46 BMW)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15) spare slot, anyone else want to come along?


----------



## smiddyboy1

e60mad said:


> 1st layby after erskine bridge sounds good to me, 9:30 or is that a bit early?
> If I get my CG buff and swirl remover, I'll bring that along (think its at the post office so I'll go and collect tomorrow). Unless it stays dry tomorrow, my car will be in a bit of a state, but I'm not looking to get anything done to it. I can bring some clay along if someone could demo how to use it?


Just to be cetain so that we dont end up in diferent laybys, It's the 1st layby if you were coming off the bridge (only about 300 yards) after the slip road if memory serves me correct).

e60mad- I think i have some CG swirl remover if you cant get yours, plus i'll bring along various other items- But i dont have any clay lube

See you all there :thumb: 
Safe journeys :buffer:


----------



## jonnie5

smiddyboy1 said:


> Just to be cetain so that we dont end up in diferent laybys, It's the 1st layby if you were coming off the bridge (only about 300 yards) after the slip road if memory serves me correct).
> 
> e60mad- I think i have some CG swirl remover if you cant get yours, plus i'll bring along various other items- But i dont have any clay lube
> 
> See you all there :thumb:
> Safe journeys :buffer:


I'll be bringing some last touch if you need some:thumb:


----------



## e60mad

Cheers Jonnie (and Brian), I have some CG QD too so we should be good to go on the clay front, looking forward to it.


----------



## illeagalhunter

1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paul - Mazda RX8 Winning Blue)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, Carbon Black e46 BMW)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed Millano red FN2 Type R
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15) spare slot, anyone else want to come along?


----------



## Silva1

not long left,although i wont be there

so hope everyone enjoys themselves and the rain stays at bay _touch wood _


----------



## DubbedUP

1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paul - Mazda RX8 Winning Blue)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (Stevie, Golf Estate)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, Carbon Black e46 BMW)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed Millano red FN2 Type R
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, ?)
15) spare slot, anyone else want to come along?

I will keep an eye out for you all at the layby.

Stevie


----------



## jonnie5

Cars washed (quickly). Boots loaded. See you's all tommorrow. Have a safe journey.


----------



## Paulo

_Hi Guys,

See you at the Lay-bay at 9.30 am, hope it stays dry:lol: _


----------



## e60mad

Got everything I own (i.e. not much!) stocked up and in the back of the car, and ready to rock. Stevie and Paulo, see you are the layby around 9:30.
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## DubbedUP

e60mad said:


> Got everything I own (i.e. not much!) stocked up and in the back of the car, and ready to rock. Stevie and Paulo, see you are the layby around 9:30.
> See you all tomorrow!


Aye, gave the golf a quick wash when it was getting dark, so I bet I have missed most of it :wall:

I will get the car loaded in the morning and bring most of what I have...

Cheers

Stevie


----------



## smiddyboy1

All washed and ready to go - Just need to load the boot in the morning.

Though id get my slow puncture repaired today - Ended up with the guy dropping my wheel face down on the floor and scuffing it to bits!! :devil: 
and it also looked as though he'd used the old spoon trick to take the tyre off the rim!!! not happy at all! although he going to pay to refurbish it.... 
(honestly, i didnt just make it up to disguise my bad parking  

See yous all tomorrow, and those at the layby at 9.30


----------



## andyboygsi

Be carefull with that ayby its very close to brudge exit and easy to fly by, there are two further up if its full or you mis it.

directions

1.turn left at lights with vauxhall garage at them signposted dumbarton/helensburgh

2.At 2nd set of lights you will have a shop on your right...TURN LEFT here

3.follow road past fire station and under railway bridge

4.as you pass some small units and a nursery TURN LEFT into old bond and follow road around to the eft and continue around, you wont miss us

been down tonight cleaning and moving some excess equipment so just about all ready for the onslaught

mind your donations for tea haha and im sure scott wont mind using the stuff but please remember he is open for business as usual so me and him may be busy at somepoints.

also please remember to be carefull with his stuff as it wouldnt be nice if anything got damaged


----------



## BILL

smiddyboy1 said:


> Hi Paulo,
> I said on an earlier page that i was coming from the east end so i could have met up with some of the guys who are travelling from the M74, M80 & M8, so whether or not anyone gets back to me i could tie up with you..... say the 1st layby after the erskine bridge (A82), its quite a large one so a fair few could meet there for a few mins before heading down???


Smiddy, im traveling from the east end also, if you want to have a two car convoy over to the layby ?

Bill.


----------



## smiddyboy1

BILL said:


> Smiddy, im traveling from the east end also, if you want to have a two car convoy over to the layby ?
> 
> Bill.


PM sent


----------



## jonnie5

smiddyboy1 said:


> All washed and ready to go - Just need to load the boot in the morning.
> 
> Though id get my slow puncture repaired today - Ended up with the guy dropping my wheel face down on the floor and scuffing it to bits!! :devil:
> and it also looked as though he'd used the old spoon trick to take the tyre off the rim!!! not happy at all! although he going to pay to refurbish it....
> (honestly, i didnt just make it up to disguise my bad parking
> 
> See yous all tomorrow, and those at the layby at 9.30


Dont worry make. My alloys aren't the best due my partner, myself and the person that owned the car before me. Cant afford to replace them though. See you soon guys


----------



## Andy_R

Just loaded the boot with bits and pieces - not much but, the basics.

Car is an absolute mess at the moment as not cleaned it for 2 weeks - sorry.

For the record it's a grey Audi S5 if someone wants to add me to the list.

Any chance someone can PM me a contact mobile in case I get lost.

See you all tomorrow

Andy


----------



## jimex01

Car washed n ready to go:driver: :thumb: but what else do i need to bring by the way of detailing kit?? :buffer:

PC, transformer, Menz polish, clay bar, microfibers ???? or just everything


----------



## smiddyboy1

jimex01 said:


> Car washed n ready to go:driver: :thumb: but what else do i need to bring by the way of detailing kit?? :buffer:
> 
> PC, transformer, Menz polish, clay bar, microfibers ???? or just everything


I think pretty much everybody is bringing what they have, tho no need to worry for those who dont have much as im sure there will be more than enough to go round, just remember to bring your Grey Matter


----------



## Dave KG

Cars loaded and ready to go... heading out of Dundee around 8am, so will leave me a little extra time, likely to be there early! 

See you tomorrow  Fingers crosse the weather holds...


----------



## Dave KG

PS - my car's been washed... then my other half had it a barn! So muddy muddy now...  Hey ho, it'll be barkit after the 100 mile drive south anyways...


----------



## andyboygsi

mines is filthy aswell so i wouldnt worry to much, no doubt itll get washed tommorow mind you


----------



## Dave KG

If anyone reads this before setting out... can you bring microfibre towels if possible... The more of these we have, the better!


----------



## Audio Advice

*See you in morning folks*

Ok - need to go to work at 8am and wash the car :wall:

Pack kit in car and then I'm off - I'll try and fall in with you all on route.

1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paul - Mazda RX8 Winning Blue)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, Carbon Black e46 BMW)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed (?, ?)
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, Arden Blue Zafira GSi)
15) spare slot, anyone else want to come along?

:driver:


----------



## Silva1

incase my bro didnt add before tomorrows meeting 

1) Dave KG - Confirmed (Dave, ?)
2) jonnie5 - Confirmed (Jonnie, Seat Leon FR+)
3) Paulo - Confirmed (Paul - Mazda RX8 Winning Blue)
4) Jimex01 - Confirmed (Jim, ?)
5) Altered Carbon 50/50 (?, ?)
6) Cheesy pm'd (?, ?)
7) Smiddyboy1 -Confirmed (Brian, Silver C-Class Merc)
8) Dubbedup - Confirmed (?, ?)
9) Andy R - Confirmed (Andy, ?)
10) Bill - Confirmed (Bill, Carbon Black e46 BMW)
11) e60mad - Confirmed (David, silver/grey bimmer)
12) Illeagalhunter - Confirmed (?, ?)
13) Eazy - Confirmed ( Eric, white laguna )
14) Iain S - Confirmed (Iain, Arden Blue Zafira GSi)
15) spare slot, anyone else want to come along?


----------



## BILL

*Thanks*

Thanks for organising this guys, was a good day even though it was effin freezing 

Big thanks to Dave for traveling all the way from Dundee to do the demos and for giving my bonnet a going over with the rotary and for giving me a wee bash at it, i recon i could go pro now:lol: , and tell the good lady the cookies were spot on :thumb:

cheers to tip top valeting for use of the premises :thumb:

And last cheers to Brian (Smiddyboy) for getting me back on the **** :lol:

Good to meet everyone too

Bill


----------



## e60mad

A good day well organised by Jonnie, demo's of claying and car and the various polishers :buffer: were excellent, good show Dave (please send my regards to the baker for the cookies :thumb: )
It was good to meet everyone, I'll try and get some pics up later on tonight or tomorrow.
Shopping list from the day:
1 x last touch
1 x lime prime
27 x MF towels
1 x G220
1 x S5 :doublesho


----------



## BILL

e60mad said:


> A good day well organised by Jonnie, demo's of claying and car and the various polishers :buffer: were excellent, good show Dave (please send my regards to the baker for the cookies :thumb: )
> It was good to meet everyone, I'll try and get some pics up later on tonight or tomorrow.
> Shopping list from the day:
> 1 x last touch
> 1 x lime prime
> 27 x MF towels
> 1 x G220
> 1 x S5 :doublesho


1 x S5 for me too,

and if your posting pics everyone better hope they trimmed their nails this morning :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

What an excellent day guys, many thanks to Johnnie5 for organising, and Tip Top for the premises which were absolutely ideal for the day! Many thanks.

Also many thanks to all those who came along today, it was a really good day and great to chat with and talk about detailing with some like minded folks. :thumb: 

Here's to the next meet guys!  

I'll post some piccies later.


----------



## jonnie5

Yes as said before many thanks firstly to Dave for the cookies (highlight of the day) after the S5, and for his knowledge and time. Good to see new faces that hopefully will meet again maybe a bar bq or picnic and a good chin wag.

Dave pm me or phone me I have your charger. I could post it up recorded but it wont be till Tuesday. Or we can meet sometime. Let me know please

Good day had by all. 

Many thanks


----------



## andyboygsi

yeah dave i dropped it off with jonnie5, i hope it gets to you ok

had a good day, was good to see some folk in the skin, it would be really good to build on this sein as we have met some people.

thanks to all the folks who lent there cars for practice and to scott for leeting it go ahead.

cant wait o get my own g220 now haha my missus will batter me when i buy one tho.

i hope everyone had a good day and ill look forward to the next one.

gonna try and get my feet rubbed now, there we sore from all that standing,

cookies were outstanding and ill put my order in soon.and i hope i havent killed all of thise who ate the sausage rolls haha

peace


----------



## BILL

GB on the cookie's could be on the cards me thinks


----------



## andyboygsi

BILL said:


> GB on the cookie's could be on the cards me thinks


i second that

i hope the missus is happy with her new bonnet, lol


----------



## jonnie5

andyboygsi said:


> i second that
> 
> i hope the missus is happy with her new bonnet, lol


Mine wasn't in the least bit interested to know that my bonnet is now covered in a £170 wax.


----------



## BILL

andyboygsi said:


> i second that
> 
> i hope the missus is happy with her new bonnet, lol


When i got home, "Quote" "it looks dead shiney now, so when you doing the rest" is what she said !

As soon as you get me a Makita rotary for my B/day, is what i said :buffer:


----------



## jonnie5

Anyone else pick up what site Dave said to get meguiars at trade price in Glasgow?


----------



## e60mad

BILL said:


> ...and if your posting pics everyone better hope they trimmed their nails this morning :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

jonnie5 said:


> Mine wasn't in the least bit interested to know that my bonnet is now covered in a £170 wax.


my gf doesnt even no what wax is :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi

e60mad said:


> :lol:


eh? did i miss somethin


----------



## e60mad

andyboygsi said:


> eh? did i miss somethin


We were talking about this thread today:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=53699
Specifically this:


----------



## BILL

right guys wheres the pics ? we've been home a few hours now, hope yous dont detail cars this slow


----------



## DubbedUP

Outstanding day, came home all excited about the new stuff I learned today, and got the big rolley eyes from the missus...

A BIG thanks to Dave KG, fantastic teacher and loads of paitence with all the questions being fired at him. I feel empowered now to pick up the PC or the rotary with confidence. 

Thanks to Jonnie5 for the organising, a very well organised day indeed,

The guy, Who's unit it was. One of the best turned out unit's I have ever seen, really clean and loads of space.

Great to put faces to the names on here and learn more in a day than I have months of surfing the web.

Now where's the pics???


----------



## Paulo

_Hi,

Just want to re-iterate what's been said already ie. a big thanks to Tip-Top Valeting for the use of the premises, sausage rolls etc. First Class:thumb:

It was great to put faces to names today also, and look forward to seeing you all again some time in the future.... Look forward to seeing any photo's which were taken, I was to busy practicing to take any....

Also a big thanks to Jonnie5 and of course Dave both for the distance they travelled, and again to Dave for his knowledge, demo's and cookies which were all top notch.:thumb:

I was well chuffed with the removal of the scratches on the frong wing, must be nearly 90% perfect now, and all by my own work.... who'd have thought it:lol:

And Dave's work on the rear bumper scratches was suberb, thanks again!!

Well I now know what I'd like to do next weekend, finish my car:buffer: Don't know how the fiance will take it though:lol:

Dave's tuition has certainly given me the confidence to get stuck in now....

Cheers again....

P.S. Andy thanks for showing me round your S5, I'm now certain it'll be my next car, roll on November......._


----------



## Andy_R

Really enjoyed the day and as said, good to meet a few people and put faces to names etc.

Unit was spot on for the day and the tution provided by Dave :buffer: also excellent.

Echo the thanks to Jonnie5 for organising.:thumb: 

Thanks also for the compliments about the car, sorry it was such a state when I arrived, at least it was cleaner when I left.

Looking forward to pics.

Andy


----------



## Audio Advice

*Thanks from me too*

Thanks again to all who organised the days events and especially Dave - excellent tuition and very knowledgable. I now have a clear indication on whre I need improving and am looking forward to getting some new bits and pieces. :buffer:

1 x last touch
1 x lime prime
28 x MF towels
1 x G220

Sorry I had to dart way early - had prior plans relating to my impending wedding in March.

Thanks again - good to put faces to names etc; :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Some of my pics from the meet...

First of all, Johnnie5's Leon which received Menzerna PO106FF Final Finish on the bonnet by PC and G220 for demonstration to remove light to medium swirls - 50.50 then with Dodo Blue Velvet on one side, ***** Concours on the other - little if any difference seen in the flesh, both on beading and sheeting:



















Next up, a very nice Mazda RX-8 in a superb mid metallic blue (reminded me in many ways of Vauxhall Arden blue)... Light buffer tails and some deeper scratches on this one, again PO106FF on a G220, mostly done by owner who took to his G220 like a duck to water!... Glazed with a little talked about product: Pinnacle XMT Finishing Glaze, which I personally find superb - surprised its not more popular. Then topped with Blackfire Midnight Sun:





































The rotary also came out to play on a simply shocking dealer prepped 320d...



















After Menzerna PO85RD3.02 Intensive Polish on a polishing pad by Makita...










Work in progress - easy to spot the polished bits even without the bright lights!










And afters, topped with Lime Prime and Dodo Purple Haze:




























And finally a teaser pic of a really cracking car from the day...


----------



## jimex01

Same from me guys a great day, good banter and Dave was first class. Thanks Dave :thumb: 

Good organisation and a great venue, shame about the freezing temps but it just goes to show if you're keen on something a little bit of cold weather wont put you off :buffer: 

Only problem with todays is that I will now have to go and buy more detailing kit :detailer: lol
1. Lime Prime or Victoria Lite Cleanse ?
2. Dodo wax
3. Megs pads
4. Makita 9227CB Rotary Polisher

(Time to put a Kidney on e-bay lol)

It was great seeing the people behind the posts and I'm looking forward to the next meeting.

cheers
Jim A


----------



## smiddyboy1

Thanks to Jonnie5 who organised the day, tip-top for their unit, andyboygsi for cleaning up the night before and get the unit sorted out, dave for his time and wealth of experience not to mention patience! and to all of us who turned up in the cold!!!! - Realy good day guys:thumb:



BILL said:


> And last cheers to Brian (Smiddyboy) for getting me back on the **** :lol:
> Bill


Ooopps  ,



BILL said:


> and if your posting pics everyone better hope they trimmed their nails this morning :lol:


that image is ingrained in my mind!!!, so no more than half a day of growth and I chew them off!!!! :lol:



jonnie5 said:


> Anyone else pick up what site Dave said to get meguiars at trade price in Glasgow?


nope- never heard that one, any more info???

Now for a couple of Pics

Dave claying the bonnet of johnie5's Seat









Pc'ing









Dave on the Rotary - On Bill's BMW









Bill trying it for himself (Brave guy)!!!









The finnished bonnet :buffer: 









Now what everyone was talking about!

















Now just to compile yet another list of products to buy :wall: , Hope to see you all again !!


----------



## Dave KG

Check out the pics of the Menz on the rotary - this is what we mean by it clotting a bit on the cold and not evenly spreading... For those who have not used it or seen it do this, the best way to get around this is to make more passes at slower speeds to start off with to give the polish a chance to spread out, and once evenly spread, step your speeds up... Seems to be once you get warmth in the panel, it behaves just perfectly again.


----------



## Sav

ok ok apart from seeing in the flesh, what wee gems did you all pick up from the day?


----------



## DubbedUP

Sav said:


> ok ok apart from seeing in the flesh, what wee gems did you all pick up from the day?


How long you actually need to work the product for and not to be scared of the rotary...:buffer:

If the polish does not play ball keep working it till it does.

Dave is a Legend, I want an S5 and a customised Zafira, Andy Knows how to rustle up a mean sausage roll and Billy is a Hustler on the Rotary..:thumb: :lol:


----------



## e60mad

On the day, in person :newbie: nuggest for me were:
*Claying:*
1) If you can fold the clay to a clean side, it's still good to go.
2) If you drop the clay on the floor, it's goosed
3) Work the clay with the palm of your hand, not the fingers.
4) To work out if a car needs claying, use a rizla over your fingers to "feel" the paint. If you're not a hash head junkie, you can use cling film too.
5) If the clay gets too cold it gets stiff, drop it in a cup of hot water for a couple of minutes to heat it back up again.
6) Megs last minute is the b*ollox for most jobs (including as a clay lube). Get 5 litres of this stuff asap.

*General nuggets:*
1) Seeing the machines in action, technique of dabbing the polish around the 12-18" sq section you do at a time. Working it for 2 mins slow speed, 2 mins higher, then 2 mins at higher again. Sounds logical, but when you see it done with G220, a PC, and then a Matika, just gives you a wee bit more confidence to go for it. 
I thought it was very brave of the volunteers to do this for their first time in front of a very captive audience!!! :buffer: 
2) Detecting swirls, have the light up at head level (not too close to the paint) about 2 foot from the surface.
3) Paint Depthed the entire car free! (well the Fe bits anyway, thanks Dave!)
4) An average sized car needs about 3-10 MF's to work all the jobs
5) £170 waxes, for now at least, look the same as £20 ones  
6) Don't eat a hot sausage roll too quickly or you'll die.
7) Don't make the guy standing next to you swallow his sausage roll too quickly by making him laugh, or he'll die  .
8) I want an S5
9) For the next meet, take a couple of fleeces and some thermal undies
10) If someone goes to Macci D's, offer to bring some coffee's back for the troops! :thumb: just kiddin Brian!).
11) Not everyone online turns out to be a 65 year old psycho peado (not everyone :lol: !)
Looking forward to the next meet. I'll get some pics hopefully up tonight (can't see the ones up already cos my stoopid work proxy!).
Not from the day, but there is a good post by The Apprentice "Newbie Nuggets" that brings together some great bookmarks with loads of info for newbies.


----------



## Sav

"technique of dabbing the polish around the 12-18" sq section"

Is that when you add product to pads and just dabb it over the area so you might have say 6 or 7 round sections with light procduct on the area or "x" marks as i've seen on here?

Megs last minute think it was the second thing I bought...started using it to help dry the car and do a final wipe......


----------



## e60mad

Sav, Dave KG went for 3 spots of paint on the pad initially, then 2 smaller spots as and when needed. He then dabbed the pad around the area he was going to work so you end up with multiple blotted spots around a 12-18" sq area. I've seen the x method on here also and I think its just up to you how you want to do it. I'd say with the x there looks to be a bit more polish initially than with the 3 dot method.


----------



## e60mad

Snow foaming the S5


----------



## e60mad

Dave KG working the Makita on Bill's bimmer:


----------



## e60mad

The S5 5 minutes after the snow foaming:


----------



## Andy_R

e60mad said:


> Sav, Dave KG went for 3 spots of paint on the pad initially, then 2 smaller spots as and when needed. He then dabbed the pad around the area he was going to work so you end up with multiple blotted spots around a 12-18" sq area. I've seen the x method on here also and I think its just up to you how you want to do it. I'd say with the x there looks to be a bit more polish initially than with the 3 dot method.


Remember the fact that the 3 dots were used on a new clean pad and was to prime the pad. Once the pad was primed just a couple of dots to top it up. I'm sure Dave will correct me if I've got this wrong.

One other thing which I don't think has been mentioned was that Dave gave the new pad a spray of Megs Last Touch before putting anything else on it. If I remember correctly this was also to help with the priming of the new pad.

The last touch was a 50:50 dilution.

What we need is a follow up test set by Dave to see who was listening on the day.

Cheers

PS - Like the pics, may have to get you to mail me a couple


----------



## e60mad

Paulo let loose with the Megs for the 1st time, true pro:


----------



## e60mad

For those asking about the cheap torch, here's the thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=54405&page=3


----------



## e60mad

Dave KG working the Megs


----------



## e60mad




----------



## e60mad

Link to Albulm


----------



## BILL

e60mad said:


> 6) Don't eat a hot sausage roll too quickly or you'll die.
> 7) Don't make the guy standing next to you swallow his sausage roll too quickly by making him laugh, or he'll die  .


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

great pics guys , and again great day, canny wait till the next one :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

e60mad said:


> Dave KG working the Makita on Bill's bimmer:


Dear god, look at my face in that picture!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silva1

thats just you concentrating very very hard


----------



## smiddyboy1

e60mad said:


> 4) To work out if a car needs claying, use a rizla over your fingers to "feel" the paint. If you're not a hash head junkie, you can use cling film too.


i also read about putting your hand into a plastic bag and rubbing the car - if the bag slides then its fine, if it grips then pick your clay off the floor and get claying lol



e60mad said:


> 9) For the next meet, take a couple of fleeces and some thermal undies


Second that one!


e60mad said:


> 10) If someone goes to Macci D's, offer to bring some coffee's back for the troops! :thumb: just kiddin Brian!).


   :thumb: 


e60mad said:


> 11) Not everyone online turns out to be a 65 year old psycho peado


 Didn't you notice.... lol



Dave KG said:


> Dear god, look at my face in that picture!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well think yourself lucky we had to look at it the whole day :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

what i learned from the day is............

Dont ever go to these meets!!!!! EVER!!!

1 - You get blamed for breaking peoples new years resolutions and getting them to smoke again, :lol:  :lol: 
2 - You get shamed for not getting the coffee's in!!! :lol:  :lol: although i really did ask
3 - I smoke way too much coz you guys are rhyming off thing i never heard metioned !!!!:wall: (but that was really Billy who kept on insisting we had a *** break lol

Seriously tho - Really enjoyable day, learned lots from the master that is Dave KG, and met some sound guys,
Hope to see yous at the next one


----------



## e60mad

Anyone hear from the no shows? Excuses, excuses lol


----------



## spitfire

jonnie5 said:


> Anyone else pick up what site Dave said to get meguiars at trade price in Glasgow?


Any more information on this.


----------



## .Martin

spitfire said:


> Any more information on this.


also interested :wave:

Looks like a great day!


----------



## Sav

no blue tape used with the Megs???? do you not need it or is it just that Dave is that good....? 

Also for the Clip - thanks.....great at seeing the speed over the area....


----------



## e60mad

no worries. It's a pity I missed the clay session and Jonnie's valiant efforts on the Megs on his pride and joy, maybe next time.
The blue tape was cracked open for Bill's bimmer, so it was good to see some good taping techniques being used :thumb: .


----------



## andyboygsi

pualo have a look at this link mate regarding the g220

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=654322#post654322


----------



## Silva1

andyboygsi said:


> pualo have a look at this link mate regarding the g220
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=654322#post654322


_regarding the g220_

or the pic


----------

